# CA18DET Alternator



## Zushi (Apr 10, 2003)

Hey, I have a question about the ground wires which connect to a CA18DET alternator. Ok, on my engine wiring harness there are two ring terminals that are supposed to connect to bolts on the alternator. On my alternator though, there is only one bolt, and both terminals wont fit on it, only one. The problem my car is having is that normally my ECU reads a code 12(bad or missing air flow meter) but if I hook a multimeter up to the air flow meter like i was going to test it(pin b to + battery terminal, pin c to - battery terminal, and pin d to ground) then my air flow meter works and my computer reads a code 55(no malfunction). I was thinking that this means that my alternator isn't getting power or grounded. If someone could give me info if a CA18DET alternator is supposed to have two ground bolts on the alternator. Or any other info on my problem. If anyone has a CA18DET alternator with 2 bolts on it, please contact me. My e-mail is [email protected] Thanks.


----------

